#ubuntu-us-de 2014-12-18
<delucks> hey JonathanD
<delucks> What part of DE are you in?
<delucks> I'm the president of the LUG at the university of delaware
<JonathanD> delucks: I'm actually in PA
<JonathanD> I've been sitting here waiting for someone to come from DE so they can take over ;)
<JonathanD> Or something like that.
<JonathanD> delucks: so how goes?
<delucks> haha fair enough!
<delucks> it goes well
<delucks> pulling together some meeting topics for the next couple months
<delucks> is this an active group, or are you the last member?
<JonathanD> delucks: it's never been active that I've seen.
<JonathanD> delucks: that said, if you want to come hang out in PA there's a thing on Saturday.
